# Just saw an old guy pedaling an e-fat bike...



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

... up Lake Natoma Crossing (paved bike path, not in State Parks). The NorCal MTBR forum can breathe a sigh of relief. 

(I'm pretty sure he was just going to stick to roads and paved paths and wouldn't consider exploring any dirt on that fatty. We are safe.)

-- Sent via mobile phone --


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Socks?

There's gonna be a lot of them old folks and fat guys and creaky guys who'll start to think they can ride bikes now. Hmpph.

That may not be bad specially if they are big decision makers and run the city and parks.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

fc said:


> Socks?


Yes, I'm pretty sure he was wearing socks. But I couldn't tell if they came from Interbike.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

http://www.cnet.com/news/electric-boost-puts-e-bikes-on-the-fast-track/

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## neo71665 (Aug 25, 2015)

Better call the national guard to stand guard at all the trail entrances.


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

Can anybody recommend a good way to carry a concealed wire cutter on the bike? Needs to be readily accessible but safety first -- able to sustain a crash without accidentally cutting something.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Just wait until the first "unintended acceleration" event. Then, like the Prius fiasco, there will be hundreds of cases popping up everywhere. People, small children and wildlife getting roosted and trails being trashed..... Mark my words!


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

F8L said:


> Just wait until the first "unintended acceleration" event. Then, like the Prius fiasco, there will be hundreds of cases popping up everywhere. People, small children and wildlife getting roosted and trails being trashed..... Mark my words!


It might be the end of the world as we know it...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

F8L said:


> Just wait until the first "unintended acceleration" event. Then, like the Prius fiasco, there will be hundreds of cases popping up everywhere. People, small children and wildlife getting roosted and trails being trashed..... Mark my words!


Voldemort's next cause to fight? :nono:

O/P, I think it must be the same guy who got a pretty big ticket this past Sunday for exceeding 20mph on a motorized device at the Niles Canyon Stroll and Roll?


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Off Topic, anyone looking for work, Mahindra-Genze Fremont is still hiring! Electric Two-Wheeler, Electric Vehicle, The Best Electric Bike


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Mopeds were the death of trails 38 years ago, just like e-bikes are now.

Trail use by 'mopeds' opposed - Eugene Register, May 1, 1977


----------



## dirtvert (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, because e-bikes are just like (1970's) mopeds...



"The lady doth protest too much, methinks."

(to coin a phrase!)


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Empty_Beer said:


> Moped were the death of trails 38 years ago, just like e-bikes are now.
> 
> Trail use by 'mopeds' opposed - Eugene Register, May 1, 1977


Chicken breasts were $1.19/lb.!!!


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

F8L said:


> Chicken breasts were $1.19/lb.!!!


Hey I want a Barbarino beach towel for $3.96!



dirtvert said:


> Yeah, because e-bikes are just like mopeds...


If I had a penny for everytime I've seen (read) someone saying an e-bike is a moped, I'd have enough pennies to buy at least one Barbarino towel!



dirtvert said:


> "The lady doth protest too much, methinks."


Yeah, you're right. But I just can't stop having fun with this issue :winker:. I'll try to let it rest.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Empty_Beer said:


> Hey I want a Barbarino beach towel for $3.96!
> 
> If I had a penny for everytime I've seen (read) someone saying an e-bike is a moped, I'd have enough pennies to buy at least one Barbarino towel!
> 
> Yeah, you're right. But I just can't stop having fun with this issue :winker:. I'll try to let it rest.


my moped kicked butt back in the early 80s. 45 mph top speed!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

fc said:


> Socks?
> 
> There's gonna be a lot of them old folks and fat guys and creaky guys who'll start to think they can ride bikes now. Hmpph.
> 
> That may not be bad specially if they are big decision makers and run the city and parks.


They won't be, don't worry. Those people are always "hikers".


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

SS Hack said:


> They won't be, don't worry. Those people are always "hikers".


Not in our County. The head of the parks department is a mtbr.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

F8L said:


> Not in our County. The head of the parks department is a mtbr.


But is he a e-biker? Many counties won't be so lucky.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

SS Hack said:


> But is he a e-biker? Many counties won't be so lucky.


Ohh, no. He earns his climbs. Nice guy.


----------

